# Qld Mackay, My chiro's arms and shoulders r going to be sore



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Due to Cyclone Olga I haven't been offshore for 2 weeks so I decided to head out around the harbour again in the hopes of a big mackeral. 

























5:15 saw me on the water keeping a nervous eye out for the hundreds of stinkers heading for the horizon. I trolled the break water for a bit to no avail and decided to head over to Slade island for a bit.

On the way while dodging tree trunks and assorted debris I saw some bird activity in the distance which gave me some hope. It was'nt long and I was at the island and the birds were working all round I only had my heavy outfit in the water and at one point I had birds and fish busting up all around and I had a solid hit which nearly tipped the kayak over I had to counterbalance rapidly while trying to get my rod out of the rod holder but there was too much tension and I had to paddle after the fish in order to get the rod out.

I could feel this was a big fish and the adrenalin was pumping it towed me around for a bit and put a big bend in my 22kg rod, alas I started to feel my line was rubbing on rocks with the fish directly below the yak in 5m of water and it was'nt long before I was busted off. There was much cursing and I am now 4 for 0 on the 125mm Halco scorpion lure, meaning thats the 4th one that has been busted off I have not landed a fish on it yet.

I trolled around a bit more on my medium outfit with a Killalure Riverrats on and hooked and landed a 1.1m Cuda. I then rerigged my heavy rod and changed camera batteries etc and headed back to where the birds were working. Once again I found myself surrounded by birds and bustups and my medium rod doubled over i set the hook and then started retrieving my other lure hoping for the 1st time that I didnt hook up, and of course I did luckily it was smallish and released itself.

I could then devote all my attention to the fish I had on, for shits and giggles I had put the spare spool with 50lb braid and 40lb leader on, and I am glad I did.

For the next 40 minutes I sweated and swore and freaked out everytime I came near a log or debris. At one point I was so tired and in that much pain I actually thought about cutting the line.

Eventually a 1.2m Giant Trevally surfaced, I couldnt get it into the yak without tipping over so I tied my drift chute to its tail and crawled over to some boats about 300m away for some help. It took 2 of us to lift out of the water and wedge it into the fish hatch, I paddled the 3 or 4km back with its tail in my face, I was completely knackered and had to drive the car to the kayak to load up.









































The scale goes up to 50lb and it went past the 50lb mark to  so I am calling it 54lb or 24.5KG

























W0000000000000000000000000000000000T
Some swearing in this so don't watch if you are easily offended


----------



## mrwalker (Feb 23, 2009)

Wow!, commiserations on your sore shoulders, and arms, and probably a lot of other muscles you never knew you had. I know how hard a ten kilo one can pull. so that is a real draught horse of a fish. Congratulations!!! Cheers, Dave.


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Congrats Duane. Memorable


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

Dear god man that's ridiculous 

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Outstanding Noobs outstanding..!!!
What can one say old mate...You da Man....


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

bungy said:


> Outstanding Noobs outstanding..!!!
> What can one say old mate...You da Man....


You shoulda come with there was heaps of action out there. Busy editing video will upload it when done


----------



## Feral (Oct 18, 2008)

Then you had to fillet it!

Bewdy of a fish!


----------



## dru (Dec 13, 2008)

Duanne does it again!

So soon after the big wet too - always meant to be a big chew in those conditions. Down in Brissie though it did bring out the bulls and the "bump rate" seemed to increase. No similar problem up there?

Absolutely a stonker of a fish - fantastic.

dru


----------



## Slide (Oct 25, 2007)

That's insane, amazing effort. Always knew the fish hatch on the BFS was too small :lol:


----------



## PhilK (Jan 4, 2010)

Wow well done.

I didn't know you could eat barracuda?


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

PhilK said:


> Wow well done.
> 
> I didn't know you could eat barracuda?


Looks like you can
http://www.bigfishtackle.com/forum/Fish ... s_P102971/


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

Now that's plain rude yakn00b!! Spare a though for the rest of us scoring dohnuts  



PhilK said:


> I didn't know you could eat barracuda?


At one stage the barracuda fishing industry was the biggest in QLD. I don't eat fish but always bring them home for dad. The smaller ones are good fresh, like all fish, but you need to be aware that the big ones may carry cigatera toxin. Although statistics show that no one has been treated for this for many many years, it's something to be aware of and maybe just play it safe and release the big ones. You can supposedly smell an iodine smell in affected fish but I wouldn't trust myself to detect that.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

if it helps the 3 trips before this were donuts


----------



## ant (Aug 28, 2008)

Very nice indeed Stealth will have to make the hatches bigger if you keep this up ;-) ;-) ;-) 
Cheers
Ant


----------



## Brownie (Aug 15, 2007)

Once again you show why we love this part of the world

Now the rest of us have to pull our fingers out and get into the action 

Here's hoping the weather holds for a few more days

Congrats on the GT


----------



## Duane (Oct 20, 2007)

Great Fish!


----------



## Swamp (Nov 20, 2007)

Awesome fish!
You must some good fish recipes!


----------



## rob316 (Oct 2, 2007)

Ok noobs , great fish..especially from a yak....DO NOT TAKE THIS THE WRONG WAY...GT's this size are regarded as really poor eating quality , and have a huge - almost certain - chance of containing ciguatera...considered bad and poisoness for human consumption...so are you going to eat it ? ....alot of people catch and release the bigger units or take it to a taxidermist for their trophy collection...I'm just curious and in no way implementing what you should have done ...


----------



## bazzoo (Oct 17, 2006)

Howzit Boet, what a fish Noobie , i'm stoked for ya mate , well done mate , why dontcha send a photo to the Stealth Forum , those Jaapies will all want to come over and move in with ya Boet, good to see you had a win dude


----------



## samwisefnq (Dec 3, 2009)

ended up following u out to the breakwater when i eventually got out of bed, and got my stuff together. however all i achieved was a ribbon fish out on slade. then came home, got bored and headed out to kinchant. and caught a massive catfish.... should have put in more time at the harbour....

epic treva by the way.

first real kayak outtings  and a fish at both places. (not worth taking home, but still a fish.)

im gonna try to sneak out one arvo this week to the breakwater. if your keen.


----------



## AJD (Jul 10, 2007)

Duane - that's a real quality fish mate. Makes our night time outings on the bay look positively lame. Congrats mate. cheers Al


----------



## HAWKEYE3 (Jan 8, 2009)

awsome!!!

Regards

Hawkeye3


----------



## bundyboy (Sep 6, 2009)

Congratulation Noobs truly awesome fish! I knew I should have come out to the harbour instead.


----------



## gummyshark (Jan 12, 2010)

well done, amazing catch. i also like your photograpy sure have taken some nice shots
anyway cheers, let us know how it tasted


----------



## theclick (Jun 25, 2007)

Well done mate. Sure beats targeting undersized squire in the bay. awesome fish.

No I wonder if Rocky has anything similar....


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Thanks for all the kind words gents, I think its going to be a while before I catch something that size or bigger again.
Rob I hear you, but that fish is going in my belly.

Youtube is stuffing around I cant get the vid to upload.


----------



## bungy (Jan 1, 2008)

Noob's 
I kick myself for not going.Even just to witness such a fish being played would be enough to suffice.I guess for safty and more footage it would pay to have a companion with you.Then again if you keep catching monsters you may need channel 7 there filming a doco. :lol: 
Once again a great effort and i will come next time .I give you my word....


----------



## Dodge (Oct 12, 2005)

Well done Duane, great result mate.


----------



## Scholly (Jul 3, 2009)

Noobs the GT Slayer. Excellent work mate. You don't muck around , when you catch a fish you make sure it's a beauty.

Our last trip off Eimeo i fished till about 1PM and lost 3 lures for a doughnut.

After my chiro appointment on saturday i needed a fix so i went down Bucasia side of Eimeo Creek on shanks pony ,pumped some yabbies(painful ) got a couple of undersized whiting, flathead,and one stingray that added a bit of excitement to the day.

You must be sick of catching GT"s now Noobs, there are probably a few metre plus Barra out there with your name on them.

Cheers Mick


----------



## Vulcan (Nov 6, 2008)

Yaknoob, that is an awesome fish. 
Reading through the post, looking at the first 3 pics, think ok a couple of horizon shots. :-| 
Get to the 4th pic, thinking, yeah not a bad fish.
Then scroll down to the scale pic and then you holding it up. :shock: 
Bejeezus, what a monster, would've got the yak upto planing speed when it took off?

Vulcan


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Ok the video is working now


----------



## kas (May 5, 2009)

I WANT TO MOVE TO MACKAY

Well done Duane, that is a monster!


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

YakN00b said:


> Ok the video is working now


Worth the wait, I was surprised by how little profanity there was


----------



## PalmyMick (Nov 22, 2007)

[email protected]#K YEAH NOOB !!!!! thats a cracker, well done buddy.
email me some pics and i will throw them on the stealth
australia website , [email protected]
cheers mick


----------



## maddog (Jan 14, 2008)

just watched your video.. fark!

what rod and reel is that. the rod was copping a serilous flogging and handled it beautifully


----------



## gibsoni (Jun 22, 2009)

Bit better than what we chased around Raby Bay eh!

Well done mate.

I will have to stick with my Ormiston paradise


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

maddog said:


> just watched your video.. fark!
> 
> what rod and reel is that. the rod was copping a serilous flogging and handled it beautifully


Thats a Diawa Exceller 5 to 10kg and a Daiwa Procaster 4000xa. There were a few moments I thought the rod was going to kark it especially when I got pissed off at the end and locked the drag down.


----------



## Barrabundy (Sep 29, 2008)

I just watched the video and that is one serious lump of meat!!


----------



## Pestman (Jan 14, 2009)

Well played mate. awesome fish!!!


----------



## tahch3 (Oct 27, 2009)

Thats crazy!!!  AWSOME!!!
That would have pulled my arms off!!


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

The 1st batch came out of the smoker yesterday and its yummy we marinated in Jack Daniels and raw sugar 1st.


----------



## Safa (Aug 4, 2006)

All i can say is ,fork en mooi man!
Great fish one of a lifetime i reckon ,go the jappies  
Safa


----------



## breamfish (May 19, 2009)

Thats HUGE!!
What a fight the rod looked like it was about to snap.

I love your accent


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

breamfish said:


> Thats HUGE!!
> What a fight the rod looked like it was about to snap.
> 
> I love your accent


I hope you are a lady as it freaks me out when men say they love my accent


----------



## paffoh (Aug 24, 2006)

Excuse me while I vomit... In a good way!

Holy crap dude, noice noice NOICE... N O I C E!


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

Just a thanks to Davebeat for holding my hand in the chatroom on Friday night while I whinged about the lack of fish on my last few trips, as he says he restored my mojo


----------



## blahger (Feb 6, 2009)

YakN00b said:


> Just a thanks to Davebeat for holding my hand in the chatroom on Friday night while I whinged about the lack of fish on my last few trips, as he says he restored my mojo


I dunno, I whinge plenty in the chat room and the last thing I caught looked like it was birthed out of satans nostril


----------



## Alster99 (Nov 20, 2008)

Crikey!!!

That is one massive GT. Great job and great report.

Note to self... Honeymoon OS? Nup... Mackay is the new Seychelles I hear!?


----------



## sunshiner (Feb 22, 2006)

G'day Noob

Just catching up with things after a 3-week absence. That's a horse of a GT from a yak. I loved the vid, too -- especially like your chest-camera angle. Looks like that one'll take out the summer bluewater comp but that's not going to to stop me trying to beat it!

Well done, mate.


----------



## YakN00b (Jun 9, 2008)

sunshiner said:


> G'day Noob
> 
> Just catching up with things after a 3-week absence. That's a horse of a GT from a yak. I loved the vid, too -- especially like your chest-camera angle. Looks like that one'll take out the summer bluewater comp but that's not going to to stop me trying to beat it!
> 
> Well done, mate.


Thanks, sorry I had to do that to you 
BTW here is a slightly longer edit of the 35 minutes of video footage.


----------

